

Ask HN: Recommended credit card payment service for companies outside US? - tzury

Can one recommend a developer friendly, reliable and simple service which I can use?<p>(hint: PayPal is a wrong answer!)<p>I wish Stripe were serving customers outside of US, but this is not the case yet.
======
DivByZero
PayPal is the quickest solution, not the best one ! Moreover most advanced
features to integrate payment directly on your web site are available un
US/AU/CA/UK only.

We recently had the same problem, mainly for recurrent billing, and the
overall scenario is quite depressing in Europe.

The process of being accepted and setting up a payment gateway and merchant
account is very long and require tons of documentation. We checked recurly,
chargify and cheddargetter. All of them have some EU partners but they rates
are often very high and responses are slow.

After two weeks of investigation right now I would suggest you cheddargetter
(<https://cheddargetter.com/>). You'll still have to go through lot's of
papers and bureucracy but at least their support (both from them and from
their EU partners) is very quick. We set up an account, opened a ticket to be
helped setting up merchant account and within 3 hours we've been helped and
immidiately contacted by their european partner to set up our merchant
account.

However, if you're not looking for recurrent billing, there could be more
convenient local solution in your country provided directly by banks. Another
respected solution in Europe is Ogone. We used them for a couple of our
clients and they're at least decent :)

------
gkn
I was in the same boat as you. If you want a globally available service that
IS developer friendly, reliable and simple, PayPal might actually be the
correct answer after all. It is what we ended up with after a lot of research.

I don't know your reasons for not wanting to use PayPal, they might differ
from my hesitations, but after spending a couple of days experimenting,
reading docs and so forth, I found the technical side of it extraordinaraily
flexible and easy to use.

------
mogston
If you're in the UK I would recommend the following:

\- Barclaycard for your merchant bank account

\- SagePay for the payment gateway

And if you're implementing recurring payments then I'd recommend Recurly.

After much trial and error this is the best combo that I could find.

If you're after something even simpler, try using hosted payment page solution
from SagePay.

Make sure you take into account VAT when taking payments in the UK.

------
ifearthenight
As others in this thread I have researched this numerous times un various
roles and unfortunately PayPal comes up time and again for small business
needs. Merchant accounts are a lot of work unless you are talking rather high
revenues. Sorry to disappoint.

------
lox
As a developer originally from Melbourne, I struggled with this.

We settled on WorldPay, who provide the merchant account and the gateway. They
are pretty terrible, but they get the job done.

Alternately, PaymentExpress (<http://www.paymentexpress.com/>) seemed like a
great option.

------
s_henry_paulson
Why don't you just set up a merchant account?

i.e. authorize.net.

You don't need some gimmicky service to process transactions.

~~~
dangrossman
Authorize.net is not a merchant account or merchant account provider. It's
just a gateway, the software that sits between your merchant account's
processing network and your website. Authnet only supports USD and primarily
US processing networks.

------
tzury
Thank you all for the names and suggestions, I will check all sites mentioned
and see what fits best.

~~~
DivByZero
That was my first comment on HN ... glad it was useful :)

